# What was your first dub?



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

I thinking about buyin a VW, it wouldn't be my first, but it would be my first watercooled.
So where did you start, what was your first dub?
PICS? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VANAGON JOHN (May 9, 2006)

*Re: What was your first dub? (B.P.)*

Go get a vanagon...


----------



## Nublet (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: What was your first dub? (VANAGON JOHN)*

Im at work so I'll update pix later. My first is my current (I'm 18 and I work my ass off) I have a 2002.5 GTI Vr6 (24v) She's my favorite.


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: What was your first dub? (Nublet)*

My first was an 8v 1990 Golf GL, atlas grey. That car needed more attention than a high school cheerleader... but don't worry, she got it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: What was your first dub? (B.P.)*

ha ha, I owned a 1955 Oval Window Bug, but being only 16 at the time, I couldnt afford paint, so i sold it.


----------



## germanspec17 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: What was your first dub? (B.P.)*

A Mk I that sat behind my buddys shop and collected rust.. we used it as a club house when we were little http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: What was your first dub? (germanspec17)*

mine is a 93 Corrado i purchased it on e-bay 3yrs ago from a guy named Dokic in Manhatton New York. A few months later i sanded away the purple grape stuff paint nnn here yaaa have it.


----------



## VWMATT1234 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: What was your first dub? (scrapper)*

my first is my mk4 that i have right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: What was your first dub? (VWMATT1234)*

99.5 mk4 jetta VR6 5-Speed.


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

*Re: What was your first dub? (bhb399mm)*

90 Corrado G60. Once I got everything working right was probably the best dub I had, right up until she caught fire.


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

in 1983 i bought a 61 beetle - the one with the oval window - was my first dub - since then ivad around 6 or so amongst my various other cars


----------



## VRbrick (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (naughty)*

Im on my third one in a little over a year...first was a 93 Passat VR6, then an 88 GTI 16v that I picked up for $100 (winter beater) and now Im in a 1980 Rabbit L with 79k. The rabbit is the only one I have a pic of so here it is...


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: What was your first dub? (B.P.)*

1986 Cabriolet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bought in 1989:















Still have it in 2007:


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (VRbrick)*

thats awesome slam it put a rack on top custom fabricate some new bumpers hmmm a lg canvase moon roof hmm thats a cool ride it looks good as it sits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by scrapper at 4:04 PM 7-18-2007_


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

My sister had owned several VW mostly GTi's from what I remember starting with the MK2 I believe.
My first was a 98 Jetta GLX VR6 in green, I forget the exact name of the color.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

1990, April. 1981 VW Dasher Diesel 4 door Hatchback


----------



## chrisp-e (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (eurowner)*

87', got a 74' Super beetle, the bug was under my skin in under a month


----------



## imperium (Nov 23, 2006)

got my first dub when I was only like 19 or 20. It was a 1968 bus. I have owned many since then, and have never looked back!


----------



## downsouthvdub (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: What was your first dub? (VANAGON JOHN)*

mkiv jetta for me...


----------



## gee-tee-eye_16v (Mar 23, 2007)

mk3 gti 16v


----------



## udrsoulja (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (gee-tee-eye_16v)*

'86 golf gl, when i was 15, fixed it up mechanically and prepped the body for paint only to total it by hitting a deer 2 weeks after i got my liscense







...guess it's good i didn't have the money to get it sprayed.


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (udrsoulja)*

I bought a 98 GLX.








Then wrecked it the day after I got married.








But I didn't stop there.


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (JakkoVR)*

jesus man, what happened?


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (B.P.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.P.* »_jesus man, what happened?

I was driving around the back roads here in Austin and it had just started raining. I came around a left turn going too fast for it being wet and my rear end slid out. After correcting and coming out of the slide right I noticed that I was in the middle of the 2 way road. There were three trucks coming at me and I paniced and pulled the wheel to the right. I smashed a huge tree. Thank God for german engineering! When I woke up I didn't know where I was or why I was there. I woke up in the hospital and didn't remember wrecking. Yeah, it pretty much sucked.


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (JakkoVR)*

that sucks man, at least you made it.


----------



## cavcuz05 (Oct 23, 2006)

86 VW scirocco


----------



## metaljim (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (naughty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *naughty* »_in 1983 i bought a 61 beetle - the one with the oval window - was my first dub - since then ivad around 6 or so amongst my various other cars

61 was not an oval window. 
my first was an 87 cabrio. then a 67 type 1. now an 86 gti that i'd like to sell.


----------



## vwforty (Apr 26, 2006)

1978 Diesel Rabbit... White with spotted rust so it look like a leopard print almost... Slow and rusty, but I loved that car... Was learning to drive stick still when I went over one of those narrow but high speed bumps and ripped the axle out of the floor mounts... that was the end of that...


----------



## VWMATT1234 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (B.P.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.P.* »_that sucks man, at least you made it. 
 yeah 1 less car in the world is better than 1 less life....lol i feel a little poetic this morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## themi113r (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (VWMATT1234)*

i bought my 97 golf k2 almost 2 1/2 years ago now. it was love at first sight


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (themi113r)*

02' 1.8t







Still have her


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (PAULLLLLIN)*

started with a 74 Super beetle, now i have 93 Corrado and 04 Golf... plus many many dubs in between


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (ih8erickempf)*

'82 maroon diesel Rabbit Pick-Up


----------



## Slalom (Jun 25, 2002)

I still have my first... 88 Jetta coupe since 1995


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (Slalom)*

i'm on my first. 03 gti 1.8t


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: (gt[I])*

1st VW that I drove on my own: my parent's 1978 VW Bus - It was so cold in the wintertime, I told my parents to just sell it. It's been gone for 17 years.
My 2nd one is my Rabbit. It was my first car that was mine. My parents purchased it new in 1981. I took ownership of it in 1991. It had 170K miles on it at the time. It has just over 315K on it now. It's looking a bit beat up now. Plans are to restore it, though that's been going slow lately with lack of fundage. I've been looking for someone that'll do good bodywork under the table now for a couple years. 
My 3rd is my 2001 Golf TDI. It's been a great car for 148K miles now.
Here they are:


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

98 NB TDI. Loved that car, modded it a ton then got t-boned.


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (JakkoVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JakkoVR* »_I bought a 98 GLX.








Then wrecked it the day after I got married.








But I didn't stop there.








..............WOW!!!! glad to see your still here...sorry about the car too


----------



## flinchy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (gt[I])*

69 type lll squareback














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (flinchy)*

dope, squarebacks are sick, my dream is to get and build a notch. so nice, i love them, they are really hard to get a hold of though.


----------



## Kudagra (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (B.P.)*

like stated before...61 isnt a oval window. 57 was the last year of the oval window.
My 1st car and VW was a 71 Bug. A few years later I was rearended on the freeway. It broke the right intake manifold and I still drove it home a few more miles. The rear got chopped off and a cage was installed. Suspension was raised. Few months later the front was removed and a fiberglass nose was installed. Gutted the wiring and redid it LOGICALLY. I drove the hell out of it for a few more years till I hydroplaned into a cannal. Submerged the engine. I got pissed and gave it away. I wish I had it back. I had 3x3 trailing arms and 2.5" longer front arms and an 2.3turbo ford adapter plate. I sold the suspension and bought a jeep. I still have the adapter.
One day (soon I hope) I will have a type 3. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Aug 20, 2006)

My first was a 63 Bug it was the first of 6 air cooled, I sold the last of the air cooled in 86. Now I have an 06 Jetta TDI and a project 85 golf diesel.


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (dizzyswimmer)*

73 standard bug in 1989....my touareg and scirocco are #'s 14 and 15


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

Mine was a 82 Scirocco that was to much work for my own good.


----------



## gazjones (Jul 22, 2007)

mine is my current golf r32 mk4 had two seats before but dad and grandad have had vw and audi's since ive been alive. its in the blood


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 1, 2004)

My first of many VW's was a '68 Fastback.


----------



## POPOV'S_GLI (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (jayhawk)*

my first was 2003 passat 1.8t and i loved it, but not as much as my 04 GLI


----------



## Odanielle2189O (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: What was your first dub? (B.P.)*

92' VW Cabriolet. Def my fav.


----------



## hurley99902 (Jul 25, 2007)

I loved that car!







2006 Jetta 2.5


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

1997 GTI 2.0, I had it for almost two years (A VERY long time for me). I'm now on my 6th VW, my current '02 GTI 1.8T


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: (gt[I])*

My first was a 1984 Jetta GLi.......and this was in 1989....kinda of dating myself there but hey, you asked...


----------



## TwoShoes (Jul 27, 2007)

I had a free 1974 Bug that I had maaco paint Schoolbus yellow for the $199 paint special.


----------



## spoolpastu (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (gt[I])*

91 Corrado g60


----------



## puckndub (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (spoolpastu)*

87 gli until 1992 then 3 more dubs in between, Now a mk4 gli








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (JakkoVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JakkoVR* »_I bought a 98 GLX.








Then wrecked it the day after I got married.








But I didn't stop there.









how are you alive? and whats up with kids getting married.
i bought a 97 K2. still have her. and now i also have a 96 golf. my project.


----------



## kestrel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: What was your first dub? (B.P.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.P.* »_I thinking about buyin a VW, it wouldn't be my first, but it would be my first watercooled.
So where did you start, what was your first dub?
PICS? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My first VW was a 1964 Ghia Convertible.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (gt[I])*

99.5 Jetta 2.0 Auto


----------



## 965WRC (May 24, 2006)

MKV R32 DSG 3Door


----------



## bltdrvn85 (Jun 16, 2007)

85.5 jetta wolfs originally bought in germany


----------



## scanlory (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (bltdrvn85)*

(Pic from the dealer website before I bought the car, hence the crappy quality.







)








And how she looks now.


----------



## studad (Dec 26, 2006)

my first was a 96 golf gl. black w. gray. 2.0 stick shift. now i'm on vw numbers 4&5


----------



## cjfolsom (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: What was your first dub? (B.P.)*

My first was/is a 1991 Jetta ECO Diesel, got 254K and still going, my second, but actually my wifes first 2001.5 Passat GLS Wagon with 4motion. 
She absolutely loves it, she was scared of VW's because of my Jetta. Slow, uncomfortable, smelly. She loves the power, ride, handling and general comfort. She descibes it best as,"When you are driving everything is easy to reach and do. It is like they (the German engineers) thought of where all the controls should be and put them there." Like the commercials running now, when you get into a VW, it gets into you (sorry if I was off a little bit).
Buy what you like, it will like you back,


----------



## mredom (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: What was your first dub? (cjfolsom)*

Mine was a 1965 Beetle, which my girlfriend/current wife flipped into a cow pasture after 6 months. I've owned 10 vw's since then. I wouldn't drive anything else!


----------



## ltp102 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: What was your first dub? (mredom)*

86.5 Scirocco 16V in 1996.


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: What was your first dub? (ltp102)*

My first was a '73 VW Thing in 1986, a year before I got my driver's license. My dad and I spent ten months restoring it. It was a fun car, and I'd definitely consider finding another one.


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: What was your first dub? (B.P.)*

1981 Audi 4000 5+5


----------



## Reverend179 (Jul 19, 2007)

My first car was a '72 Super Beetle with a rusted out floorpan and a ratty transmission, and now almost a decade later I'm the proud new owner of a '93 Corrado SLC! I couldn't be happier.


----------



## mad9ball (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: What was your first dub? (Reverend179)*

Wow I'm almost embarrassed to say that I can remember my first car, but not my first girl! LOL At any rate my first was a 1976 Scirocco, then a 78, 80, 82 and an 85 (that happens to be for sale now on the classified page). After that I had a 1999 Jetta GL, 1999 Cabrio, a 2001 Jetta GLS and now a 1982 Cabriolet. So I guess I've come full circle. Now I just gotta work on my list of girls! LOL


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: What was your first dub? (mad9ball)*

A 98 red Jetta 2.0 
I put white wheels on it


----------



## pappas64 (Jul 16, 2006)

86 GLI, then did a 2.0 16v swap... Fun Car... now an 84 GTI... Love it.


----------



## Cool Me (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: What was your first dub? (B.P.)*

first vw/car i had was a b5 passat 1.8t. fun times.


----------



## caddygti (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: What was your first dub? (diggb5)*

1982 rabbit truck in '99. sold it for $800 to get a scirocco


----------



## DubtronicR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: What was your first dub? (caddygti)*

84 cabriolet. 8v of course! Got the bad boy from my mom when i was 16 (10 yrs ago). Never strayed from the brand since.


----------



## nexttimeigovw (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: What was your first dub? (DubtronicR)*

In order of purchase.
'64 Bug
'69 Bug
'71 Bug
'69 Bug
'72 Type 4 Wagen
'82 Rabbit diesel
'86 Golf diesel
'89 Fox
among about a dozen other cars I've owned.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: What was your first dub? (nexttimeigovw)*









Mine was white.


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

my first dub was an 02.5 jetta glx vr6 (24v)...got it when i was 16. then some biotch totalled it for me on the fourth of july 2 years later. so far thats the longest that ive ever kept a car. picking up a mk2 golf (2 door) today...project time


----------



## paste (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (gt[I])*

First was a corrado, second was a corrado. Third might be another corrado, not sure though.


----------



## Dubaudinthusiast (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (paste)*

88 GLI was my first dub.


----------



## importwarrior (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (Dubaudinthusiast)*

Well here is my first volkswagen 68


----------



## One Blue GTI (May 30, 2003)

'92 Jetta


----------



## Odanielle2189O (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (One Blue GTI)*

Well I've only been driving for 2 years,
So far I've had
92' Cabriolet, so sexy..
96' Golf GL
01' Passat wagon 

wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## DANBURY VW-PASSAT (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: What was your first dub? (B.P.)*

1986 Black with Black leather 8v GTI, then a 16v 91 GTI then 99 Passat Wagon Stick then a 03 Passat 1.8 Stick wagon and now a 06 2.0 6 speed Spice Red Jetta......


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

'98 Polo 1.0


----------



## ngiron (Aug 2, 2007)

*VW Passat 1999 GLS V6*


----------



## turd burglar1 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: VW Passat 1999 GLS V6 (ngiron)*

Jeez, where do I start? I guess it started in High school with a 63 Bug, which we repeatedly beat the hell out of. Damn thing did the best donuts. That blew up, threw a rod. Then I owned a 93 Jetta which was destroyed due to a BJ I was getting and didn't see the car ahead of me. Then on to my 91 Jetta, money was short and she was only 500. Stereo was stolen out of her by some freak with a screwdriver and and a death wish. Had that one for the longest. Amazing that the 8v 1.8 lasted 125k and 6 years of abuse. Then I bought my 99 Jetta which the wife decided to put in a ditch, she was nice(the car) Green on 18's. When the wife hit the ditch she ripped the entire front suspension,control arms, cv joints, and wheels right out of the car. Insurance sadi "hell NO" and didn't pay for the damages. Stupid me gave the $$ to the wife because I had traded my Audi 90 for a Corrado by that time and she used the $$ on a 2006 Mazduh 6. I still own the Corrado and always will. I'll be buried in that Corrado. She is the best VW I've ever owned. No matter how bug of a money pit she can be, she's my baby.


----------



## DMS_SLiC (Jul 11, 2007)

`78 Scirroco,first new car.Since then i`ve owned several VWs..`83 GTI,`85 GTI,`85 Audi coupe GT,`92 Corrado SLC,`93 Eurovan,`00 GTI,`02 GTI traded for `02 GTI337.The Corrado is being completely overhauled/restored after 200k miles of a mostly trouble free and excellent driving experience.


----------



## Dogpizza (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (gt[I])*

well when i first got my license i drove my dads 96 jetta 2.0 for about 2 months and transportation issues at home forced me to find and buy a car sooner than i had planned and i found this:








and it now looks like this:


----------



## ChrisKo (Feb 15, 2007)

My first dub was a 2002 Jetta GLS TDI. Man do I miss the mileage on that car. It was wonderful being able to tell the stuck up Prius owners in New England that I got better mileage than them.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: (ChrisKo)*

'77 Scirocco


----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

*Keepin' it alive*









'86 MKII Jetta GL


----------



## SickWrathTerror (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Keepin' it alive (DTMTrini)*

'92 MKII Jetta Wolfsburg


----------



## peanjr (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Keepin' it alive (SickWrathTerror)*

In order of purchase would be A 1988 Audi Quattro 90, My current project 1988 Cabby








and my current daily driver is a 1991 Audi 100.


----------



## Traverse (Jun 16, 2007)

My first dub is a '90 Corrado G60.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (Traverse)*

This was my first VW. '89 Fox GL.


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

mine was a brand new 93 fox gl wolfsburg edition. 
and ever since then, i have been hooked on VW.


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: What was your first dub? (diggb5)*

1991 GTI 8V. Bought it new off the truck for $10,900.
My new 2008 R32 cost $34,690.


----------



## ert3 (Aug 7, 2007)

still in my first 03 jetta 1.8t


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (gt[I])*

1972 Super Beetle!


----------



## stuvy (Jul 25, 2005)

1975 Super. Bought it when I was 11. Used my paper route money and got it for $50! 7 years and a crap load of work and money later I sold it at a gas station. Biggest mistake I ever made. Its to the day the only car I regret selling (to think I have owned about 20 or so type 1's as well as a bunch of type 2's, 8 or so Mk2's a corrado, and a mk3)


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: What was your first dub? (B.P.)*

my dad bought a 90 jetta gl when i was 12, we had that for a couple years, in 05 i got my 97 sequoia green jetta 2.0, and i still have it


----------



## vapoVDubs (Aug 24, 2007)

1997 Jetta GLX VR6.
I like it a lot. Wish it had more "umph" though.


----------



## hypermiler (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (vapoVDubs)*

My first VW. Started driving it last week. Old Volvo guy in search of better fuel economy. This otta do it.


----------



## g60runner67 (Aug 31, 2005)

My first VW was an '85 Wolfsburg Scirocco, which I bought from Timmons of Long Beach back in 1991, unfortunately I do not have any pics of her







, but can show a coupla similar ones...when I bought her, she looked like this...








After a couple of years, I finally decided to do some mods, and THEN...she looked like this....the only difference being that my bumpers were kept white...








and yes, got bitten by the "bug"...have owned several MK1 Sciroccos, MK2 and 3 Jettas, my favourite now being my Corrado!


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

first car is a 97 gti.
love that thing.


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (azn)*

Wanted a Corrado all through high school and when I was overseas.
Came back and got a Jetta GT because I needed to have a car. Considering the differences in maintence requirements and how much I really knew about VWs at the time its a good thing I got the trusty but uninspiring 2.0.
One day I still want to get my Corrado, or maybe a MKI Scirocco or GTI.


----------



## NestorRB_87 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: What was your first dub? (B.P.)*

My first was an 87 cab blue, being 16 at the time and not having much money my dad kept it for himslef
So at 18 i got a 94 Golf GL red sold it shortly after buying my own
90 jetta white my current car i`ll post pics shortly


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: What was your first dub? (NestorRB_87)*

My first was a 1990 8v wolfsburg edition GTI. Didn't realize what I owned until after it was gone. This was before I could afford a digi-cam though so until I scan the one pic I have of it...
*sigh, I miss it.


----------



## corrado33 (Sep 10, 2007)

mine is a 91 g60 corrado. just bought it! im stoked


----------



## tdubvdubforlife (Jan 26, 2005)

Mine is a 08' UG 4Door GTI that i got a few weeks ago...its my first nd definitely not the last...i plan on gettin a MKI nd a MKII wen i move out nd get my own place...but that will be a few more years!


----------



## cerny76 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (tdubvdubforlife)*

74 BUG...


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (corrado33)*

1996 gti. it had 47 miles on it - it was the demo


----------



## Hippie boy (Aug 19, 2007)

this is my first, I got it about three weeks ago.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: What was your first dub? (B.P.)*

My first was a '69 bug-- Now about 30 VW's later I have a 2.0 Jetta, 
No photos of that one.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: What was your first dub? (jayhawk)*

4 dr 1988 Golf GT (Monza Blue)








PS: I was kinda a tool back then, but I miss that car


----------



## oceanjetta (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: What was your first dub? (jettasmooth)*

Alpine White '89 Jetta Gl Wolfsburg with blue interior. What a wonderful car, passed it down to my little brother and got me a Blue 06 Rabbit. Yeah


----------



## Doublecab (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: What was your first dub? (NestorRB_87)*

My 1st VW was a '59 Singlecab, bought it in Boulder Colorado in 1980, drove it cross country a few times, sold it in N.H. in'94 or so.
I had a 1600 DP big nut trany & a 16 gallon Bay gas tank, that sucker cruised.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

My first VW was a 1962 BUG and drove it until I purchased my 1986 Golf DIESEL.


----------



## hypermiler (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (tagsvags)*

My dad had a 1960 beetle, blown engine. He bought a microbus for the engine, rebuilt it, put it in the beetle. He usta let me drive the beetle on the dirt 'backroads' in our area (rural Maine). 
He parked the microbus down back, and I camped in it during the summers. I had a car battery and an 8-track for tunes. Wore out my copy of Santana Abraxas. I lost my virginity in that microbus the summer of 1967, and that's why they call it the 'summer of love'.


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

'88 jetta gli 16v about 5 years ago given to me 'cus it was broke, fixed it and sitting next to my other gli


----------



## CINQUECENTO (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (jettaglis)*

vw 93 cabriolet back in 2003.
it had very low milage like 68000 and super clean interior &exterior but one acura killed her http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## golfboy83 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (CINQUECENTO)*

My first is my current as well, ...96 Golf GL 2.0







Beofre that I drove nothing but 70's MOPARS....pretty big change










_Modified by golfboy83 at 1:00 PM 9-23-2007_


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

95 jetta gl was first. then bought 87 gti 16v from my bro, and now it's got a vr6!! yay. the jetta my bro wrecked last year, that was a very reliable car for getting around, carrying people, and worlds more stylish than a stupid honda, even if you had to keep a bin full of window regulators around...


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

87 golf GL 2 door. Blue.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (gtiguy1994)*

my first watercooler dub


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (gtiguy1994)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy1994* »_87 golf GL 2 door. Blue.

Sweet!


----------



## 514rabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (gt[I])*

1st: 








2nd:








3rd:


----------



## chrisvette49 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: What was your first dub? (B.P.)*

This one. Yes I drive it hard


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_1972 Super Beetle!









First dub, first watercooled dub was a 97 Golf GL...


----------



## Canadian_dubber_4_life (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: What was your first dub? (B.P.)*

first was a mars red 85 gti. that car had alot of problems. don't get anything newer than 92 though...


----------

